
Apply HN: Kids Eat-Up - rubynav
Hi HN community, our business&quot;Kids Eat-up&quot; is an app for families to locate and eat-up At restaurants that offer a &quot;Kids eat free&quot; deal. As parents we understand this simple and over looked opportunity to feed our child on a budget. We aim to provide families with a clean and gamifies app to find the &quot;Kids eat free&quot; offers and save money while feeding their families! This in turn will help businesses connect and build relationships with local families... Any thoughts, ideas, or feedback is always taken to heart! Cheers and thank you!
======
afrancis
My question: do parents really save money from "Kids eat free" deals? Is the
average cost of the meal for the adult higher? Also how do you make revenue
and profit on this concept?

~~~
rubynav
Hi afrancis and thanks for the question! As for the monetary savings, parents
will definitely save as most places have fixed priced menu, but a regular
purchased meal is usually required! In short, families can save money, but it
will depend on the food provider. I understand your view on marked up prices,
however, we'd work with fixed prices to reduce the markup or any predatory
price hikes. Revenue/profit model we discussed can be: a. Charged partners a
listing fee or percentage of total bill b. Charged families a monthly
fee(subscription) c. Or charge families a one time fee to download

Hope this helps and feel free to continue our chat! Thanks ;)

